# China Glaze spring 2011



## silentstorm143 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not sure where to put this or if its already been posted so I apologize if its in the wrong spot. I found this while browsing the internet thought people would like to see it.

  	http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://assets.makeuptalk.com.s3.amazonaws.com/e/e3/1000x500px-LL-e32911a2_island-escape.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/111795/china-glaze-island-escape-2011-sneek-peek&usg=__dW7fSexl2xm95SGVvsDxd162vcg=&h=482&w=500&sz=437&hl=en&start=113&zoom=1&tbnid=PDmF5OR5CKxUCM:&tbnh=124&tbnw=129&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmac%2Bpeacocky%2Bcollection%2Bfor%2Bwinter%2B2011%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D553%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C3092&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=305&vpy=199&dur=3771&hovh=220&hovw=229&tx=161&ty=133&ei=p5rtTJSYIcL38AaO57yxAg&oei=hprtTJv-O8P68Aapl4n9AQ&esq=8&page=8&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:113&biw=1024&bih=553


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 25, 2010)

I like Cha Cha Cha -- the green color.


----------



## Chester (Nov 26, 2010)

I like Papaya Punch (the orange yellow-ish one), Electric Pineapple (the yellow one) and Cha Cha Cha (the green one). Yay for summery colors!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice. I like the orange, the yellow, the green AND the blue. Possibly the others, I need to see them closer.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 3, 2010)

pretty colours but i feel like it's nothing we havent seen before!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Dec 3, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> pretty colours but i feel like it's nothing we havent seen before!



 	They do seem dupable


----------



## Meryl (Dec 6, 2010)

When is this available?


----------



## silentstorm143 (Dec 7, 2010)

Meryl said:


> When is this available?



 	April of next year


----------



## Susanne (Dec 20, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 


		 			pretty colours but i feel like it's nothing we havent seen before!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Dec 21, 2010)

To make things easier:


----------



## Nicala (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeahhh... none of this feels original..


----------



## shimmergrass (Jan 20, 2011)

they seem to be bringing out the same type of colors over and over.


----------

